# Canon 85L II AF speed on 5D III???



## Dylan777 (May 1, 2013)

To all 5D III owners,
How do you like the AF speed of Canon 85L II on your 5D III?

I'm thinking adding this lens to my gear.

Thank you,
Dylan


----------



## RLPhoto (May 1, 2013)

I used a CPS loan, It was about the same as on my 5Dc but more accurate. Not very fast.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 1, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I used a CPS loan, It was about the same as on my 5Dc but more accurate. Not very fast.



Thanks RLPhoto, It's great to receive feedback from prime shooter  

Would you buy it?


----------



## RLPhoto (May 1, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I used a CPS loan, It was about the same as on my 5Dc but more accurate. Not very fast.
> ...



I have no use for one. 85mm is a not a preferred focal length for my uses.


----------



## Studio1930 (May 1, 2013)

I use it on the 1DX and it is okay at best. It is faster than older bodies I have used it with but I am not sure how that would compare to the 5D3. I only use it for portraiture and stills so it works okay for me. No moving subjects.


----------



## Halfrack (May 1, 2013)

My 85L mk2 isn't any faster from what I can tell (7D as a reference). But damn is it dreamy.





My only wish is that as part of the power off of the attached camera, it should do a focus retract. The thing does a sensor cleaning, so why not retract and save me the process??


----------



## pierceography (May 1, 2013)

I own the 85mm f/1.2L II and I can't really complain. When I bought it, I knew going in that the AF speed would pale compared to the 135mm f/2L, 24-70L (I or II), and the 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II, or even my Sigma 50mm f/1.4 (all of which I already owned or rented).

Most of the time, I find the AF speed to be perfectly acceptable. Though my uses are usually in situations where I can "pre-focus" (focus, then recompose and focus again when my subject moves slightly). If the lens only has to hunt for focus in a very limited plane (hence why I pre-focus), then I don't notice much of a difference between considerably faster focusing lenses. But if it has to hunt across the entire focal range, then it's quite slow... definitely the slowest lens in my bag.

But I didn't buy this lens for its AF speed.


----------



## birtembuk (May 1, 2013)

A tad faster on my 5D3 compared with my 60D, but still not an action lens anyway. Focus is OK when you don't swing from far to close. I use it for slow moving subjects with AL servo with no problem. Very few miss-focused pix even at large apertures. With this baby on the 5D3 every shot is wonderful ! Just maybe because of this slow focus limitation that makes you think more and compose before click ...


----------



## pierceography (May 1, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> My only wish is that as part of the power off of the attached camera, it should do a focus retract. The thing does a sensor cleaning, so why not retract and save me the process??



That's probably my only real gripe too. I accept the slow AF because it utilizes front focusing, but having to "manually" retract the front element before storing the lens is annoying. I accomplish this by ensuring the camera is powered off, then throwing the lens into manual focus and focusing it to MFD, then back to auto focusing, turning the camera off, and detaching the lens (if i'm removing it). Seems there could be a better way of accomplishing this.

HOWEVER, if that's my only (mechanical) complaint about the lens, then I'd say that's a +1 for purchasing it.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (May 1, 2013)

Just picked this lens up yesterday for my 5D3. Everybody always talks about how slow the AF was so I think I really overestimated how slow it would be. It is slow for sure, but not terribly annoying. I don't have another body to compare it to, but it is probably my slowest focusing lens I own (after using my 70-200 2.8 II this thing feels pretty sluggish). But all this is worth it for the beautiful bokeh. If you use it for appropriate situations you'll love it.


----------



## Inspiron41 (May 1, 2013)

i'm using the 85L F1.2 II with my 5DM3 for wedding photography. as stated by everyone, this is probably the slowest AF of them all. but the quality from this lens is second to none. it's quiet easy to miss a shot because of slow AF, but it's not impossible to great action shots with this. you just gotta time it perfectly. Also the reach of the 85mm makes it a dream for nice candid shots without getting in the bride's face when she's getting dressed.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 1, 2013)

pierceography said:


> I accomplish this by ensuring the camera is powered off, then throwing the lens into manual focus and focusing it to MFD, then back to auto focusing, turning the camera off, and detaching the lens (if i'm removing it). Seems there could be a better way of accomplishing this.
> 
> HOWEVER, if that's my only (mechanical) complaint about the lens, then I'd say that's a +1 for purchasing it.



Why do you switch from AF to MF and back? The 85L has full time manual focus, you just need to spin the focus ring to retract the front element before powering off the camera. 

Love my 85L. It does focus faster on my 1D X than on my previous non-1-series bodies.


----------



## pdirestajr (May 1, 2013)

I just added this lens to my kit and to be honest, I think the focus is really awesome! It is slower than other lenses I own for sure, but at least my copy, nails focus all of the time.

Kinda like the tortoise and the hare.


----------



## Random Orbits (May 1, 2013)

AF speed is fine for stills, but not fast enough for "close" subjects moving toward/away from the camera. 24-70 II or 70-200 II is better for that type of shot. You can still do it, but the keeper rate will be low. For stills, AF accuracy is very good -- sharper/better than 35 or 50L.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 1, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> To all 5D III owners,
> How do you like the AF speed of Canon 85L II on your 5D III?
> 
> I'm thinking adding this lens to my gear.
> ...



Thanks everyone for your feedbacks. I heard the AF speed on non-L version is faster. I wonder the sharpness(wide open), color and contrast?

I'm not worry about weather or dust resistance at all.


----------



## risc32 (May 2, 2013)

i've read and seen photos http://www.wlcastleman.com/equip/reviews/85mm/index.htm showing the v2 better at retaining contrast while shooting into a light source and dealing with flare, and to focus about 2x as fast as the v1. That V1 really must be slow.


----------



## ashmadux (May 2, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > To all 5D III owners,
> ...




I would try the sigma 85 1.4 instead.

The 85 1.8 was my first true lens, years ago...but that was before my purchase of a 24-105 and the gorgeous 70-200 2.8. I basically stopped using it.

I recently picked it back up- its a dream to carry, and the AF is super quick. However, the incredible amount of purple and green aberration makes me want to dump it. The 85 1/8 images do not have the awesome, controlled character of other L lenses. 

Looking at my last set of portraits with it, i noticed that in post, im fighting against the thin, purplish images it creates. Also, Im finding that I dont like 85mm...My best portrait work is in the 110-200 range. green rings around bokeh circles...yuck.

skip it


----------



## pierceography (May 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> pierceography said:
> 
> 
> > I accomplish this by ensuring the camera is powered off, then throwing the lens into manual focus and focusing it to MFD, then back to auto focusing, turning the camera off, and detaching the lens (if i'm removing it). Seems there could be a better way of accomplishing this.
> ...



Impatience, perhaps? Though my 85 won't engage manual focus, even after spinning it. My point was if that's my only complaint, it's a very small one and that the 85 is a wonderful lens.


----------



## ahab1372 (May 2, 2013)

pierceography said:


> Impatience, perhaps? Though my 85 won't engage manual focus, even after spinning it. My point was if that's my only complaint, it's a very small one and that the 85 is a wonderful lens.


AFAIK the camera has to be *on* for the manual focus of the 85L II to engage. In other words, you need to set it to MDF before you turn the camera off.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> pierceography said:
> 
> 
> > Impatience, perhaps? Though my 85 won't engage manual focus, even after spinning it. My point was if that's my only complaint, it's a very small one and that the 85 is a wonderful lens.
> ...



Exactly. The electronic manual focus needs power from the camera to work (the new STM lenses do, too). But there's no need to touch the AF/MF switch, you should be able to just spin the ring. On newer bodies, EMF can be disabled in the menus, but it's on by default.


----------



## pierceography (May 2, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> pierceography said:
> 
> 
> > Impatience, perhaps? Though my 85 won't engage manual focus, even after spinning it. My point was if that's my only complaint, it's a very small one and that the 85 is a wonderful lens.
> ...



Right, manual focus works fine when the camera is powered on and the lens is in manual... which was exactly what I had stated in my original post. My point was that this is the process I have to take to retract the front element before removing the lens and storing it. I realize you can spin the focus ring to engage MF, but I usually just flip the switch out of force of habit.


----------



## alexturton (May 2, 2013)

I've had my 85 1.2 about a month now. (On 5d3)

Generally going from close to infinity takes ages and is too slow for street work. 

However going from 3m to infinity is actually pretty snappy. So prefocusing is key. 

I've had reasonable success tracking some pigeons in flight, although admittedly it was slow at initially locking on.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (May 2, 2013)

When my camera is set to AP and turned on but I am not pressing the shutter button halfway (so AF is not active), turning the focusing ring does not move the focusing element. Only when I press the shutter halfway (thus enabling the AF) will turning the ring manually actually make the focusing element move. Is this how it is supposed to act? In other words when the camera is set to AF but the auto focus is not engaged (shutter not pushed half way down) should turning the focus ring move the focusing element and change focus?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2013)

I do not need to half-press the shutter (which is just meteting start for me) or press AF-ON to manually focus my 85L - if the camera is on, turning the ring focuses the lens (turning it doesn't wake the camera from sleep). The 40/2.8 STM is different - a couple of seconds after the metering times out, the focus ring goes dead even though the camera is awake - for that lens, I need to half-press the shutter or press AF-ON to 'wake up' the AF motor.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (May 2, 2013)

Oddly enough, 85L II seems to focus faster on my old 1D mark III outdoors than it does on 5D mark III. However, it is more accurate on the 5D mark III. No tests to prove it but it's my gut instinct saying it's still slow as molasses no matter what body it's on, lol. The lens is just too specialized for me to justify the price, so I sold it to a friend and just borrow it on a rare occasion.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2013)

Chosenbydestiny said:


> Oddly enough, 85L II seems to focus faster on my old 1D mark III outdoors than it does on 5D mark III.



Not odd, the 1-series bodies have a higher voltage battery which drives the AF motor faster in some lenses.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (May 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I do not need to half-press the shutter (which is just meteting start for me) or press AF-ON to manually focus my 85L - if the camera is on, turning the ring focuses the lens (turning it doesn't wake the camera from sleep). The 40/2.8 STM is different - a couple of seconds after the metering times out, the focus ring goes dead even though the camera is awake - for that lens, I need to half-press the shutter or press AF-ON to 'wake up' the AF motor.



I'll have to check my lens when I get home, but I was pretty sure my wasn't focusing when I turned the focus rings. I think I remember reading somewhere that there is a way to turn off electrical manual focus on the 5D mark III so maybe I just need to check my settings. I will check when I get home and see.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2013)

It's in one of the AF menus, second or third, I think. I have mine on the first setting.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (May 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> It's in one of the AF menus, second or third, I think. I have mine on the first setting.



Thanks neuro, I'll check my menu when I get home. I looked up the user's manual online and it says there are three options for USM lens electronic MF:

Option 1. ON: Enable after One-shot AF= After AF operates, if you _*keep pressing the shutter button*_, you can focus manually.

Option 2. OFF: Disable after One-shot AF= After AF operates, manual focusing is disable

Option 3. OFF: Disable in AF mode= When the lens' focus mode switch is set to (AF), manual focusing is disabled.

Reading the manual makes it also seem like you have to keep the shutter button (or in your case the back focus botton) pressed to manual focus while the lens is set to (AF). Again, maybe I am just reading it wrong. Not to doubt you, but you are _sure_ that if you just turn your camera on, don't press any bottons and turn the focus ring on the lens while set to (AF) that it will manual focus? I just want to make sure there is nothing wrong with my lens, or yours for that matter


----------



## infared (May 2, 2013)

Dylan... I love the beast...but it isn't for everyone. It's slow to focus...but that is not what the lens is about. It creates dreamy images with bokeh that I cannot get from my other lenses (see list below). It definitely has a "look". You will need a copy of LR to de-fringe the CA...but that is common with most large-aperture lenses when used wide open. If you want fast focus..in any way...this is not the lens for you. I would have to say mine is very accurate to focus. The focusing ring is a bit sloppy, and spinny...etc...
I love the images that come from the beast...It is a lot of money...and many do not have the patience for working with it to get the illusive images..but when you nail it down...nothing else will give you the look that this lens is capable of....
My advice would be to get one with a 30-day return policy..patiently try it out and get the feel for it and see if it is for you.......I really love mine.


----------



## Hector1970 (May 2, 2013)

Personally I love this lens. I suppose it's more of a specialised portrait lens. I love the shallow depth of field and te bokeh. Focusing is noticeably slow but to be honest I think it improves your photography when it takes a bit more effort. It's quite a stubby lens, short fat and a bit heavy. Could be easy to drop . The rear glass is quite flush to the back. Attaching it isn't difficult but not as easy as others. I'd recommend it. F1.2 is special
I have a few recent photos near the top of my Flickr page with it (two dogs)
www.flickr.com/FergalO'Callaghan


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2013)

Just confirmed - camera off, mounted the 85L II (set to AF), powered camera on, touched no buttons/dials/etc., and as soon as the self-clean finished, rotating the focus ring extended the front element.


----------



## RunAndGun (May 2, 2013)

I think some people are overstating the fact when they say the focus speed on the 85 1.2 is really slow. I have this lens(mkII) and the 1.8 non-L version, as well. I think the 1.8's focus speed is faster(and MOD is closer), but the 1.2 isn't as bad as it has been made out to be. For the type of photography that most people will use this lens for, it's more than adequate. 

I will tell you two things that I learned early on with this lens, though: 

1). It is not a 70-200 2.8 vII. You aren't going to "track" anything with servo focus (especially anything moving towards you) and get it "in focus".

2). I've found I get the best focus results shooting with One-Shot Center Point Four Point Expansion.


----------



## infared (May 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Just confirmed - camera off, mounted the 85L II (set to AF), powered camera on, touched no buttons/dials/etc., and as soon as the self-clean finished, rotating the focus ring extended the front element.


Ditto.


----------



## dmills (May 3, 2013)

It's slow, but it's never been so slow for me that I've missed a shot. You just have to be realistic about what you're using it for. I've even shot some indoor sports with it, but you have to remember that with such a shallow depth of field, you'll want to take a few more shots than you would if you're shooting at f2.8 or f4. I've shot 95%+ of my images with it at f1.2 though, so take that advice with a grain of salt. To my way of thinking, if you're using it much above f1.2, then you're not getting anything out of it you couldn't get with the faster focusing f.18 or a 70-200 2.8...


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (May 3, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Just confirmed - camera off, mounted the 85L II (set to AF), powered camera on, touched no buttons/dials/etc., and as soon as the self-clean finished, rotating the focus ring extended the front element.



Hey Neuro (and Infared) thanks for testing that. I was doing some research and found this: "If you have the shutter button half pressed, you can override the focus manually, or if you have it set to back button focus, you will always be able to override it." So low and behold I switched to back button focus and I was able to manually focus without touching anything else. If you get a chance can you switch your camera to shutter button focus and verify that the front element doesn't move when you turn the focus ring if your not holding the shutter button half-way down. I'm just super (neuro)tic and since I bought this lens from a seller on craigslist, I just want to make sure it is working properly. Anyway, sorry to totally hi-jack this thread, but I really appreciate the help. This is only my third day with this lens but I am totally loving it. It's nice to be able to just open a small window in a totally dark room and have enough light to get great pictures.


----------



## fegari (May 3, 2013)

Pinchers of Peril said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Just confirmed - camera off, mounted the 85L II (set to AF), powered camera on, touched no buttons/dials/etc., and as soon as the self-clean finished, rotating the focus ring extended the front element.
> ...



Your 85L is fine. Mine behaves exactly like that (85L II with 5D3)

- if shutter button controls AF: MF override only works after pressing the shutter half way (and in AF one shot mode only, not in servo)

- if back AF-ON button controls AF: manual focus override is enabled all the time, regardless of the AF mode.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 3, 2013)

Thanks - you learn something new every day! One more reason to love back button AF...


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (May 3, 2013)

fegari said:


> Pinchers of Peril said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Thanks for the reply and subsequent peace of mind. I was beginning to think that the good deal I got on my lens wasn't such a good deal after all. Now I can sleep well at night knowing I didn't spend all this money on a lens with a busted focusing system


----------



## ishdakuteb (May 3, 2013)

i do not have this lens to play with (wish that i have it, but it is kinda expensive. i can not justify the price, yet i do not really have a need of it.) so i do not really know what is the real problem of retracting. but to retract, you can put the cap on, point your camera to the sky or anywhere that does not have details to archive the focus , half press the shutter... then done. i am not sure if this way would harm any thing, but i think it would not


----------



## melbournite (May 3, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Thanks - you learn something new every day! One more reason to love back button AF...



Neuro, I took your recommendation and tried the back button AF setup a few months ago. I used it for about a week (personal use) and switched back to normal on my first job (I would have been terrified otherwise). I like the idea, and it's very useful in situations but not sure I can use it for long enough to get really comfortable with it.


----------



## Studio1930 (May 3, 2013)

dmills said:


> To my way of thinking, if you're using it much above f1.2, then you're not getting anything out of it you couldn't get with the faster focusing f.18 or a 70-200 2.8...



This is a common comment on lenses but it is not accurate. The 85L shot at 2.2 is not the same as the 1.8 version shot at 2.2. Just like the 70-200 shot at 200mm f/2.8 is not the same as the 200 f/2 shot at f/2.8. You will get more light with these more expensive lenses and focusing is usually much better. I have done side by side comparisons and there is definitely a difference and an advantage to the more expensive lenses, even when stopped down.

Now whether it is worth it to you for the more expensive lens is subjective.


----------



## pdirestajr (May 3, 2013)

I'm also a huge fan of back button AF. I only use it on my 5DII because I only use the center AF point. I feel with this camera it becomes extremely useful with all the focusing and recomposing needed.

It also is great when mixing MF with AF, as the shutter button won't try to refocus after you just made an adjustment. It really allows full time manual focus to be useful.


----------



## ahab1372 (May 3, 2013)

melbournite said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks - you learn something new every day! One more reason to love back button AF...
> ...


I learned to like it because I now can have AI Servo on all the time. If I need to focus-recompose, I just take the thumb off the button. No more need to switch back and forth between One Shot and Servo


----------



## jasonsim (May 3, 2013)

Love the AF performance on my 1Dx. I need to check it out on my 5D III, where I've only used it for portraits. 

Got these a few week's ago:












I am very pleasantly surprised by the results from the 85mm f/1.2L II on the 1Dx in AI Servo.


----------



## Harry Muff (May 7, 2013)

I just tried a 85 1.2L on a 1DX and it was still really slow. Accurate though.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 8, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> To all 5D III owners,
> How do you like the AF speed of Canon 85L II on your 5D III?
> 
> I'm thinking adding this lens to my gear.
> ...



Thanks everyone for your feedbacks. Rental will arrive this weekend. Decision will be made once I played with it. I will keep everyone updated; buy or not buy 8)

Dylan


----------



## Vossie (May 9, 2013)

AF on the 85 L II is slow. Certainly not fast enough to capture kids moving around. With the extremely shallow DoF accurate focus is very critical. I think this adds to the slowness of the AF as refocussing is needed after the slightest move.

It is not an easy lens to get good results with; it requires some time to get used to. S during your rental make sure you review your results regularly on a PC. In addition this lens really needs AFMA to get the most out of it.


----------



## asmundma (May 9, 2013)

Here is one image by the lens


----------



## meenanm (May 10, 2013)

Tiny bit faster than with the 5D3 than on my 1DSM3, seems to be about the same for both my 5D3 and 1Dx. I have never used it for Action so the speed really has not been a huge issue for me.
-Mike


----------



## ksagomonyants (May 11, 2013)

Guys, I didn't want to start a new thread but does anyone know how much slower the 85 1.2 i version as compared to version ii?


----------



## privatebydesign (May 11, 2013)

ksagomonyants said:


> Guys, I didn't want to start a new thread but does anyone know how much slower the 85 1.2 i version as compared to version ii?



Much slower, on pre 2012 bodies the 85 1.2 MkI is really AF in name only.


----------



## ksagomonyants (May 11, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> ksagomonyants said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, I didn't want to start a new thread but does anyone know how much slower the 85 1.2 i version as compared to version ii?
> ...



That bad?  Ok thank you for your response.


----------



## birtembuk (May 11, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > To all 5D III owners,
> ...



I bet you: you try it, you'll keep it ! Happy shooting ...


----------



## iso79 (May 11, 2013)

I love my 85mm f/1.2 L but if you want quick AF the non-L 85mm f/1.8 is just as good.


----------



## ksagomonyants (May 11, 2013)

iso79 said:


> I love my 85mm f/1.2 L but if you want quick AF the non-L 85mm f/1.8 is just as good.



Thanks for your input. No, I'm not into action photography, so my primary interests are portraits with great subject separation and bokeh. From what I've read so far, it seems that version i is very similar to ii, except it's slower in focus and also more prone to flare.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 11, 2013)

iso79 said:


> I love my 85mm f/1.2 L but if you want quick AF the non-L 85mm f/1.8 is just as good.



Rather, if you want quick AF in an 85mm prime, the 85/1.8 is better than the 85L. But the 85L has better IQ.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 15, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > To all 5D III owners,
> ...



Love the IQ, but hate the AF speed. I'm going to skip it. 
Dylan


----------



## TM (May 15, 2013)

The main advantage is you can use other AF Points other than center on the 5d III... Haven't noticed a difference in focusing speed. I love my 85L II for portraits and have rarely missed a shot and isn't really an issue. For sports, I'll grab another lens. Let us know your experience once you've rented it!


----------



## Dylan777 (May 26, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



The lens is now returned. I'm looking at photos I took with 85L II, the IQ is so dam amazing. If the AF speed is like my 50L, I should have no problem buying one.

All suddenly, I'm so into prime lenses - WHY? ???


----------



## Random Orbits (May 26, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> The lens is now returned. I'm looking at photos I took with 85L II, the IQ is so dam amazing. If the AF speed is like my 50L, I should have no problem buying one.
> 
> All suddenly, I'm so into prime lenses - WHY? ???



LOL, nice to see that L-disease is getting to the next stage. Shallow DOF is its own drug.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 26, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > ???
> ...



Yes...indeed. I like the bulkiness of 85L II and how it looks & fits on 5D III 

I hope this is not the begining of "L addiction"


----------



## Random Orbits (May 26, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Yes...indeed. I like the bulkiness of 85L II and how it looks & fits on 5D III
> 
> I hope this is not the begining of "L addiction"



It is.  Some of us are just more along that path than others.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Canon 85mm f/1.8*

Since Dylan mentioned an interest in the F/1.8 non-L 85, I thought I'd offer my two cents worth. I'm using the 1.8 on my 5D3 and love it for my portrait/glamour/boudoir work. It is light and fast focusing. I like bokeh, but I don't often want the super-shallow DOF that you get at F1.2, so I find myself using the lens primarily between 2.0 and 2.8

The shot below was taken at: ISO 100, F/2.0, 1/3200. I picked it because it shows the minor flaws of this lens, which I don't normally notice.

As you can see, it is not super sharp at F2.0 but it does improve rapidly as you get to F2.8 or so.

If you look at the cropped image, you will see the chromatic abberration on the fence cables. You get green behind the subject and purple in front of the subject. You can remove this with Lightroom, but I've never had to do that. Note that there is no CR on the subject. In any case, the CR is gone at F2.8

I'm a big fan of this lens. If the price, weight and focus speed are important to you, I think it is much more attractive than the 1.2 L version. I'm pretty sure your clients will never notice the difference.


----------



## Cptn Rigo (May 31, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I hope this is not the begining of "L addiction"



I count 5 "L" lenses in your signature...

you... my friend... are a L junkie


----------



## Dylan777 (May 31, 2013)

Cptn Rigo said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this is not the begining of "L addiction"
> ...



;D ;D ;D....what a combo you have there Cptn Rigo, nothing but the best


----------

